# PS3 MW2 Tournament



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Anyone fancy having a DW FFA Tournament 

Rules would be something like this 

20 min FFA on a random map. 
No Noob Tubes 
No Killstreaks 

Time would be probably be between 10 - 11pm on a week night that would suit the majority. 

If your interested put your name down on here and i will sort something out depending on how many we get interested.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

hell yes

Also, MW2 clan tournament? Me an my mates have a clan and without sounding like a complete knob, were simply amazing.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Go for it, do a tdm though, ffa are gay.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

FFA is gay but how do you choose teams?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Depends how many are interested 

I was thinking FFA as its everyman for himself and we could crown someone the DW Champion lol 

or 

Maybe pick random teams for TDM but we would have to have a fair few for that 

or 

Do both 

Anyway if your interested put your name down and your PSN ID and lets start a list off and we can sort something out


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Im in St7ckz


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

If you want to arrange a ffa then go for it, ninja on this forum has my psn ID so get him to join in aswell.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes count me in :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I'll take part. Ive got 20 meg Virgin if thats any help.:thumb:
GIZTO29 is my username


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

I'd be for it, I'm pretty **** to be brutally honest. Level 26 with crap stats lol
I also have no idea what a noobtube is?

psn = msuth


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Count me in :thumb:

HEEEEEEMAN


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm In

ElbowSkin78


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

We need a few more for this or no point doing it. Will give it a week or so see if we get any more


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Come on people, doesn't matter if your rubbish or not its all a good laugh :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Why not ill give it a go :thumb: just let me know what date and time.

PSN: Livewire68


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

will be up for this, same let me know date/time :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

im in


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Looks like we have enough now. 

So those who havent put there PSN id on here then please do. And add the people to your friends list. 

Theshrew = thebag69
Benjy = St7ckz
GIZT029 = GIZT029
.Martin = msuth
Serious = ElbowSkin78
LiveWire88 = LiveWire68

How about next Tue night at 10.15 ? This any good to you lot ?


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Will be fine with me, wahooo can't wait haha 
Who will be crowned king!!!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Well it wont be me. Im just in it for the laugh 

Just a warning if i kill you with a silly kill i will take the **** and you need to give the same back :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I've just completed MW2 but never played it online, not even set the PS3 up for online gaming yet. I'll get it set up tonight and i'll be up for this :thumb:


----------



## adam151082 (Jan 25, 2010)

i'll play.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

theshrew said:


> Well it wont be me. Im just in it for the laugh
> 
> Just a warning if i kill you with a silly kill i will take the **** and you need to give the same back :thumb:


Haha that suits me as i laugh at silly kills that happen to me lol!!! I take it we all have headsets and will be chatting away???


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yeah ive got one mate


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

cool cool, i'll see you all online next Tuesday, shall add you all asap :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Had a few games with HEEEEEEMAN last night not a bad player :thumb:

Thought it was funny when Wonderwoman came on line to. No chance we were getting beat with 2 superhero's in our side lol :thumb:


----------



## ceepee777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im game [=


ceepee77 - PSGT


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

theshrew said:


> Had a few games with HEEEEEEMAN last night not a bad player :thumb:
> 
> Thought it was funny when Wonderwoman came on line to. No chance we were getting beat with 2 superhero's in our side lol :thumb:


I missed that with wonderwomen haha 
But you ain't bad your self had a good 1st game when i didn't!!
Looking forward too Tuesday with everyone tho :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm game shaqs77


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Is this still going ahead tonight???


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Not having to much responce off anyone else apart from you mate and people havent added me so i gues not. 

I will be on tho so if you guys wanna play add me on PSN and we can do it.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

will def be on 

np90 :wave: hope theres a few of you on later should be fun


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ill most probably be online tonight.

edward101


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

theshrew said:


> Not having to much responce off anyone else apart from you mate and people havent added me so i gues not.
> 
> I will be on tho so if you guys wanna play add me on PSN and we can do it.


Ahhh well i have a good game with you fella.

But we may not be alone now


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

who is on tonight then? so far only livewire88 has added me!
whats the rules? killstreaks on? free for all? let me know
add me if you're playing, im NP90
put DW in the message!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

I've only now come from work so will add ya later mate. We can decide once all in a party


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont have a MIC so I will just listen and follow orders for game setting :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

What time we starting then? 10pm??

Im going on now, just inv me because the misses wants to laptop to herself!! lol


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

i might come on, im sure you've got me on your friends list from last time livewire :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

37 and 10, oh yeah :thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

The 1st game was awsome against the other team haha 
Up for this again tho :thumb:


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

Count me in 

Add me please gregl91


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yeah had fun that first game. Ive never really played anything apart from FFA and TDM before that was a nice change :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Sorry guys, ive just seen this post and noticed the plan......that was last night Next time eh.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

You can count me in for next time so long as i'm not at work at the time. :-(

PSN name: TeaTwoSugars

BTW when is the next night you'll all be on??


----------

